# Secrets, Anyone?



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

What classical-music-related and non-classical-music-related secrets are you hiding from your beloved fellow TC forumers? (Heheheheee)

I've already stated my age, and admitted to this post by myself:



> If I met Tchaikovsky, I would valse. With him. Regardless of any... topic.
> 
> Yes, valse.... Then TWO concerts, not one! Then out to a spacious, non-genetically-modified garden for us, and then what? Out to dinner, but of course, we wouldn't really _care_ for anything, so we would spend the rest of the evening together, along with the stars, but no extremely vibrant colors, or that may indicate the city's strong output of pollution, potentially blocking the effective amounts of photons from reaching the botanical life in the garden.... And then, reluctantly, what! We would part, assuming that he would not walk me home first if the distance is considerable by walking, and if it not raining, in which case I would... have to take a vehicle back to my residence. (Phew! Close one. )
> 
> ...


Come on, after that, you're not gonna post?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

What's the fun of secrets if we are going to reveal them?.
Anyway, no, I don't have secrets.
Unfortunately, what you are seeing is all there is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have no secrets, absolutely nothing to admit. Everyone here knows absolutely everything about me already. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm really Elvis..............


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a brilliant pianist. I keep it secret by playing badly in public!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have no secrets, absolutely nothing to admit. Everyone here knows absolutely everything about me already. :tiphat:


I know your secret. 
But don't worry, I'm not going to _sing_... for the moment. :devil:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

DavidA said:


> I'm a brilliant pianist. I keep it secret by playing badly in public!


For me is the opposite. I'm a dreadful pianist, but I play brilliantly in public!.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have no secrets, absolutely nothing to admit. Everyone here knows absolutely everything about me already. :tiphat:


You can say that again...again...again.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> I know your secret.
> But don't worry, I'm not going to _sing_... for the moment. :devil:


COAG!!!!!!!! Come on, tell me.... You owe it to poor mstar.... :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> COAG!!!!!!!! Come on, tell me.... You owe it to poor mstar.... :lol:


I already told you how old I am :tiphat:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I already told you how old I am :tiphat:


COAG, you are too much. Tell me something.... Secretive.... Come on, come on!!!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Why do I feel voyeuristic reading this thread?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> COAG, you are too much. Tell me something.... Secretive.... Come on, come on!!!


Never tell a woman your secrets,she'll use them against you one day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Never tell a woman your secrets,she'll use them against you one day.


Thanks but it's too late. I've told her a pointless secret about me already that I really don't care about. :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thanks but it's too late. I've told her a pointless secret about me already that I really don't care about. :lol:


I SAW THAT, AND SO DID I TELL YOU A SECRET WHICH I HAVE ALREADY POSTED ON ANOTHER THREAD.... So there!

*I still expect my secret, COAG.... * (And what on Earth, Moody, do you want me to use his _secrets_ against?) :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Why do I feel voyeuristic reading this thread?


Vesteralen, this has nothing to do with _that_. Sheesh! For all I know, COAG is President Obama!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> Vesteralen, this has nothing to do with _that_. Sheesh! For all I know, COAG is President Obama!


Council Of _Australian_ Governments, not _American!!!_


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

mstar said:


> Vesteralen, this has nothing to do with _that_. Sheesh! For all I know, COAG is President Obama!


Tell me a secret, CoAG! This is just between you and me!

But, mstar, other people are watching!

Like who?

Like that old creep, Vesteralen.

Don't worry about him, he's harmless.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Council Of _Australian_ Governments, not _American!!!_


Are you really saying that Vesteralen's feeling can be justified?

BECAUSE, COAG, THEN _YOU_ ARE THE CREEPY ONE!!! :lol: (Joking, but still, I hope you don't really mean that, directly or indirectly....)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Tell me a secret, CoAG! This is just between you and me!
> 
> But, mstar, other people are watching!
> 
> ...


Oh, come on, we all love our good friend Vesteralen!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be unable to come on until a few hours from now.... Hopefully by then COAG will be decisive enough to tell, apparently, another secret which he seems to be hiding now.... That has to do with Vesteralen's comment. 

(Yes, believe me, I am JOKING. :lol


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This might be a shock but i kinda like women


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> This might be a shock but i kinda like women


And I kinda like anyone


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> I SAW THAT, AND SO DID I TELL YOU A SECRET WHICH I HAVE ALREADY POSTED ON ANOTHER THREAD.... So there!
> 
> *I still expect my secret, COAG.... * (And what on Earth, Moody, do you want me to use his _secrets_ against?) :lol:


You keep them in reserve until something comes up.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> You keep them in reserve until something comes up.


It is never good to run out of ammo.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

jani said:


> This might be a shock but i kinda like women


I hope it's not too much of a shock that I like men, but anyway....


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And I kinda like anyone


COAG, what do you mean.... _anyone?_ 

:lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

jani said:


> This might be a shock but i kinda like women


doesn't shock me .


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Many secrets revealed through the indirect conversation of fellow friends! 

In other words, bettert than I thought....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

mstar said:


> COAG, what do you mean.... _anyone?_
> 
> :lol:


it means he's bi - right?  ok, that might be too private for a forum.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

If we're going to do the sexual confessions, here's mine: I prefer people with clothes on. It just accentuates all the good parts, doesn't it? - that is, if you pick the right clothes. The human body is more funny than beautiful; and so the appeal of nudity is inexplicable to me. I imagine it doesn't get much better when you get older  Perhaps I'm thinking either too aesthetically or too pragmatically; is there something in between?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheyenne said:


> If we're going to do the sexual confessions, here's mine: I prefer people with clothes on. It just accentuates all the good parts, doesn't it? - that is, if you pick the right clothes. The human body is more funny than beautiful; and so the appeal of nudity is inexplicable to me. I imagine it doesn't get much better when you get older  Perhaps I'm thinking either too aesthetically or too pragmatically; is there something in between?


I agree with you! I think the clothes choose to wear can even bring out their personality much more and they look much better than with all clothes off!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> it means he's bi - right?  ok, that might be too private for a forum.


Ahahaha poor COAG.... I hope not! I don't think that's what he means, though. After years of poring over endless rows of books, you get the talent of digging out hidden meanings.

Right, COAG? 

(I'm so worn out from the day that the smiley is a lie....)


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

If I could travel back in time, I'd probably take the scores of J.S. Bach with me, and write them all again and publish them with my name before the real Bach was born.

Then again, that stupid old genius would probably come up with another few thousand pieces just as good xp


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> If we're going to do the sexual confessions, here's mine: I prefer people with clothes on. It just accentuates all the good parts, doesn't it? - that is, if you pick the right clothes. The human body is more funny than beautiful; and so the appeal of nudity is inexplicable to me. I imagine it doesn't get much better when you get older  Perhaps I'm thinking either too aesthetically or too pragmatically; is there something in between?


I know someone else who said the exact same thing!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> it means he's bi - right?  ok, that might be too private for a forum.


 I find everyone to be loveable in one way or another.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I find everyone to be loveable in one way or another.


COAG, I would personally take this time to tell you that I love you too, bro! :lol: I know everyone's just _obsessed_ with me!!! :lol :lol:

As in terms of marital love, though, I am forever single, Cheyenne. Because I choose to be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My deepest secrets only God knows. But some of them, one day all will know...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My deepest secrets only God knows. But some of them, one day all will know...


*Glazunov*.

(Sorry to reveal it?) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

If I told my secrets they wouldn't be secrets anymore, would they?

I'll stick out my neck anyway: I have a soft spot for New Age music. Including - GASP - Yanni...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

how about merging the answers to two threads? Secrets + Collecting old stuff: secret (in that I've never specifically told this to anyone) - I don't collect any old stuff.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

brianvds said:


> If I told my secrets they wouldn't be secrets anymore, would they?
> 
> I'll stick out my neck anyway: I have a soft spot for New Age music. Including - GASP - Yanni...


And you criticize Rautavaara? He's basically new age classical :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> And you criticize Rautavaara? He's basically new age classical :lol:


I have criticized Rautavaara? I must have been drunk, because I have never heard any of his music, but you have me interested now. Off to Wikipedia and YouTube to learn more....


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I have criticized Rautavaara? I must have been drunk, because I have never heard any of his music, but you have me interested now. Off to Wikipedia and YouTube to learn more....


You criticized Cantus Arcticus once a long time ago :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> You criticized Cantus Arcticus once a long time ago :lol:


Really? I don't remember. I have never heard the work and don't see how I would have criticized it. Perhaps I just criticized some ideas in music rather than the work itself? Are you sure it was me?

I see there is plenty of Rautavaara on YouTube. I downloaded a harp concerto; haven't yet decided what I think about it. My initial impression is that it is both too noisy and too featureless to my taste, but I have been known to acquire a taste for things that I do not initially like much.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a body part that most American men my age are sadly missing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Really? I don't remember. I have never heard the work and don't see how I would have criticized it. Perhaps I just criticized some ideas in music rather than the work itself? Are you sure it was me?
> 
> I see there is plenty of Rautavaara on YouTube. I downloaded a harp concerto; haven't yet decided what I think about it. My initial impression is that it is both too noisy and too featureless to my taste, but I have been known to acquire a taste for things that I do not initially like much.


Woops, wrong Bach avatar :lol: I was thinking of this post:



Bach said:


> Cantus Arcticus is unmitigated *****. Cheesy, diatonic, hollywood strings with a bird soundtrack. You'd have to be deaf to think this acoustic wallpaper is worth more than thirty seconds of attention.


My bad.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

A secret ?

I suggest you come to France and find out !


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Secret: I just friend-requested Pantheon.  

And I have 75-seconds to wait before I can post this.... 

55 seconds.... 

48 seconds.... 

38 seconds.... 

30 seconds.... (patience, mstar!!) 

16 seconds.... 

8 seconds.... 

1 seconds.... :lol: 

And here it comes!!!!!!!


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

And I accept it ! I see my secret is intriguing enough


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

As intriguing as my countdown, which I find pretty intriguing, if I say so myself.  

Another secret? I have a fear of butterflies....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooh, I've gots lots of secrets, dirty and less dirty. But that's between me and my Gods. I make the required sacrifices to them deities every day ...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

mstar said:


> Another secret? I have a fear of butterflies....


And with good reason...






Not just butterflies either. Lepidoptera can be pretty vicious:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calyptra_(moth)


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

mstar said:


> As intriguing as my countdown, which I find pretty intriguing, if I say so myself.
> 
> Another secret? I have a fear of butterflies....


Why thank you 
You have an official invitation to France where I may reveal my secret !


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pantheon said:


> Why thank you
> You have an official invitation to France where I may reveal my secret !


And it is officially France.... So do tell!!!


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

You'll have to do better than that my dear


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pantheon said:


> You'll have to do better than that my dear


Well.... Assuming that you are in France, as you have implied, you are also on the internet - the *world wide* web, which therefore includes France. Therefore even if you are not in France, somebody is, and France is connected to the online.

So, technically, I am in France as mstar on the web.

I have done better, my friend. :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I like to gamble with my parents in laws savings, I know I shouldn't and am being a little selfish, but if they don't know it can't hurt them. And plus It will be my money one day anyway, so really I'm just an investor.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ Hopefully you're a very lucky person.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

mstar said:


> Well.... Assuming that you are in France, as you have implied, you are also on the internet - the *world wide* web, which therefore includes France. Therefore even if you are not in France, somebody is, and France is connected to the online.
> 
> So, technically, I am in France as mstar on the web.
> 
> I have done better, my friend. :lol:


Well done ! I agree with your reasoning. Very well, I will reveal my secret... as soon as I find it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pantheon said:


> Well done ! I agree with your reasoning. Very well, I will reveal my secret... as soon as I find it.


Come, come.... Do tell. Of course you have a secret. 

Find it soon. :lol:

*Another secret?* I once got trapped in lucid dreams within dreams after I had a banana right before I went to sleep.

*BLAME THE MELATONIN!!!!* :scold:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Three can keep a secret if two of them are dead." ~ Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The gold is buried at....


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

Njvqliwikfyhmwfbrxyxp


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> I have a body part that most American men my age are sadly missing.


I see. An umbilical chord?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I know someone else who said the exact same thing!


and who would that be? C'mon, out with it .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> And with good reason...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That butterfly needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll start with tonsils. When I was a kid it was a standard thing to have them out on the first sore throat. Some even had the doctor put them in a bottle of alcohol to preserve them.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> I'll start with tonsils. When I was a kid it was a standard thing to have them out on the first sore throat. Some even had the doctor put them in a bottle of alcohol to preserve them.


I almost had mine taken out!!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

According to internet, eating asparagus can produce a bad smelling urine...

I have been eating asparagus in the past three days!.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

mstar said:


> I almost had mine taken out!!


Same here. ..............


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

aleazk said:


> According to internet, eating asparagus can produce a bad smelling urine...
> 
> I have been eating asparagus in the past three days!.


It does but it's worth it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> According to internet, eating asparagus can produce a bad smelling urine...
> 
> I have been eating asparagus in the past three days!.


I've never eaten an asparagus. They are too green.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Another secret, hmmm....

1. I didn't know what *counterpoint* was until yesterday!!! 

But of course I'm familiar with it, just not the name. 

2. I've been lurking on another forum for about a year and a half now.... :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, let's see. I've shoplifted before...I suppose that's a secret...well not anymore. 

Also, I'm guilty of BSing my way through conversations about stuff I don't know that much about :O I haven't done that on this forum before though, of course


----------

